

Show HN: Rustastic SMTP – an SMTP server library written in Rust - conradk
https://github.com/conradkleinespel/rustastic-smtp

======
papaf
It would be nice to be able to see the API without having to install Rust. A
small example in the README would also help lazy people like me.

I really like the SMTP api provided by the Java library SubEthaSMTP, it makes
writing simple SMTP services really easy. If you haven't seen it, I recommend
having a look:

[https://code.google.com/p/subethasmtp/wiki/UsingSubEthaSMTP](https://code.google.com/p/subethasmtp/wiki/UsingSubEthaSMTP)

~~~
conradk
There actually is an example in the README. However, since the library itself
doesn't yet do a lot, the example is small.

Thanks for the link to SubEthaSMTP. Custom sender, recipient and message
handlers are definitely on the roadmap. Connection limits and configuration of
"all the things" are too, but I'm not too sure how to implement them yet. I'll
have a look at SubEthaSMTP's source to see how it's done there.

------
conradk
EHLO,

Author here. This library is in early development and there's a lot to be
done. However, I'd love to hear what you think of it and how it can be
improved.

QUIT.

